# Diaco torna nell'estate di Rai 1 con "Signora Mia" e non solo...



## fabri47 (18 Febbraio 2022)

Come riportato da Dagospia, *Pierluigi Diaco è pronto a tornare su Rai 1* con un nuovo programma dal titolo *"Signora Mia"*, di cui il conduttore e giornalista ha sempre fatto cenno di averlo già pronto e scritto ma di non avere ancora una collocazione che ora è stata finalmente trovata. Il programma andrà in onda alle 14:00, orario che la scorsa estate apparteneva a "Il Pranzo è Servito" di Flavio Insinna che non verrà riconfermato visti i bassi ascolti e che fino a due anni fa era lo slot occupato proprio da Diaco con "Io e Te".

E non finisce qui: il giornalista, attualmente impegnato con il programma "Ti Sento" su Rai Radio 2 (programma che va in onda anche in seconda serata su Rai 2), *a settembre potrebbe prendere il posto di Detto Fatto nel pomeriggio di Rai 2 con una nuova trasmissione*.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Febbraio 2022)

*Dagospia: Diaco tornato in tv grazie alla sua amica Giorgia Meloni, la quale ha contattato in prima persona l'ad della Rai Carlo Fuortes che, probabilmente, cede all'opposizione visto che FDI nei sondaggi è a un passo dal PD.*


----------



## fabri47 (22 Febbraio 2022)

*Salta il programma "Signora Mia" su Rai 1. Dopo lo scoop di Dagospia, ci sarebbe stata la polemica della conduttrice del pomeriggio di Rai 1 Serena Bortone, grande amica di Coletta direttore del prime time Rai. Rimane, invece, la trasmissione di Diaco in onda a settembre su Rai 2.*


----------



## Hellscream (22 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salta il programma "Signora Mia" su Rai 1. Dopo lo scoop di Dagospia, ci sarebbe stata la polemica della conduttrice del pomeriggio di Rai 1 Serena Bortone, grande amica di Coletta direttore del prime time Rai. Rimane, invece, la trasmissione di Diaco in onda a settembre su Rai 2.*


Definirla odiosa è farle un complimento a questa


----------

